# Zucker is crafting! Gold Rose Wreath!



## Feferily (Apr 14, 2020)

I haven't done this before, really, but I'd like a nook mile ticket or the equivalent for entry! ^3^

 I'll be sending the Dodo Code to each person one at a time mostly because Zucker is hidden away in my town and it's effort to get there! But as long as he's crafting I'll let people in.


----------



## Cloudofgods (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi! Can I stop by :33


----------



## Feferily (Apr 14, 2020)

Cloudofgods said:


> Hi! Can I stop by :33


Yep! Sending code!


----------



## Cancoon (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to come please!


----------



## Story (Apr 14, 2020)

I would love to stop by.


----------



## Pickler (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to come


----------



## doodlepuff78 (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to visit


----------



## leohyrule (Apr 14, 2020)

Could I come? I'd tip a NMT!


----------



## Feferily (Apr 14, 2020)

Pickler said:


> I'd like to come





doodlepuff78 said:


> I'd like to visit





leohyrule said:


> Could I come? I'd tip a NMT!


Yep! As long as he's still crafting! I'll send you all PM's in order. ^3^


----------



## Kaaww (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I join too?


----------



## Pickler (Apr 14, 2020)

Feferily said:


> Yep! As long as he's still crafting! I'll send you all PM's in order. ^3^


Standing by


----------



## kojuuro (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## Ekuisun (Apr 14, 2020)

I would love to visit when you're free! ^^


----------



## Yoshi587 (Apr 14, 2020)

Would love to visit if you’re still letting people in!


----------



## senbeiiscool (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to come if he's still making it!


----------



## padfoot6 (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to visit if possible!


----------



## Feferily (Apr 14, 2020)

Kaaww said:


> Can I join too?





kojuuro said:


> Can I come?





Ekuisun said:


> I would love to visit when you're free! ^^


If he's still crafting, yes! ^3^ If not, I can also craft it for you if you bring the items needed!


----------



## Kenko (Apr 14, 2020)

Can i come if possible?


----------



## kalinn (Apr 14, 2020)

Would love to come visit please!


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to visit when there's an opening.


----------



## Feferily (Apr 14, 2020)

kalinn said:


> Would love to come visit please!





Feather Orb said:


> I'd like to visit when there's an opening.


Yes! Sending the code! <3 I'm taking more at once but it's been going well!


----------



## drchoo (Apr 14, 2020)

Would like to drop by if still crafting!


----------



## Feferily (Apr 14, 2020)

drchoo said:


> Would like to drop by if still crafting!


He was last time I checked! I'll send a code!


----------



## Amilee (Apr 14, 2020)

id love to come by too if thats alright!


----------



## Feferily (Apr 14, 2020)

Amilee said:


> id love to come by too if thats alright!


Yes! He's still crafting! ^3^


----------

